# Back From Vacation



## maplebeez (Aug 4, 2015)

After multiple flights to multiple airports, I'm back from visiting my grand kids.  Today, I'm tired, having tummy troubles, am covered head to toe in mosquito bites....but had the best time!  We took amazing road trips, had perfect beach days, visited farmer's markets, played rounds & rounds of L-R-C, sampled so many flavors of ice cream, had a pizza party, fed ducks at the local park, watched marathons of classic t.v. shows. Making these memories all the sweeter was the email I just got from the kids telling me what we should do next summer & insisting next year I stay longer!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry you're not feeling great but nice you had such a good time! Also lovely that they want you to come back and stay longer.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome back Maplebeez, sounds like you had a wonderful trip ..and despite the fater holiday (vacation) aches and pains, you've got wonderful memories and hopefully you'll get more soon.

Are you in the US?..sounds like you travelled to many places?


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like a great vacation. Grandchildren are treasures and the memories that we make for each other are priceless.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

oldman said:


> Sounds like a great vacation. Grandchildren are treasures and the memories that we make for each other are priceless.



Yes, they are.  Mine live 4,000 miles away and I see them in person annually which isn't enough.  Skyping isn't the same but a good alternative.


----------



## maplebeez (Aug 5, 2015)

My family lives several states away, in the amazing Upper Peninsula of Michigan, full of lovely beach towns, lighthouses, wooded trails for hiking & biking, sand-dunes, sailboats & kayaks gliding across the lakes, bacon-covered donuts & songs by a campfire. I wouldn't trade these trips for a stay in a five-star hotel!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

maplebeez said:


> My family lives several states away, in the amazing Upper Peninsula of Michigan, full of lovely beach towns, lighthouses, wooded trails for hiking & biking, sand-dunes, sailboats & kayaks gliding across the lakes, bacon-covered donuts & songs by a campfire. I wouldn't trade these trips for a stay in a five-star hotel!



I lived in St. Ignace in the 70's.


----------



## maplebeez (Aug 5, 2015)

We spent a day in St. Ignace, when the kids were little, and the next day took the ferry over to Mackinac Island.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

Welcome back Maplebeez, glad you had such a good time!


----------

